# Perfect Deep Fried Fish



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

THis is pretty much the only way we eat fish, since its the only way my dad will eat it.

You will need: fish fillets, flour, eggs, and cracker crumbs.

1. Wash fish, making sure there are no bones.
2. Dredge fish in flour
3. Dredge fish in beaten eggs
4. Dredge fish in cracker crumbs
5. Fry in hot oil until golden brown, and floats to surface


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have found that most fish will fry well. I had some croaker that I caught last year in June that I ate last week that I fried up. It was pretty good stuff. I don't use crackers, although I've been meaning to try, I usually season the flour with salt, pepper, and old bay. I dip the fish in the egg wash first then dip in flour mixture. Covered in some tartar sauce and that is some good eating. Also another little tip, if you thaw out fish fillets and they smell fishy, you can soak them in milk or butter milk for 30-45 minutes to reduce the fishy smell.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I have to agree with Ant. Fried Croaker is heaven. I usually just powder it with flower and fry in a little oil. MMMmmm. Nice, sweet meat. Don't forget the OldBay.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

There is a store bought brand (and NO I'm NOT a part owner of it i.e. NO SPAM) called House Autry that makes a seafood breader that is excellent for frying any kind of seafood.

The key to frying anything that I've noticed is the temperature of the oil. Use a thermometer in the oil and keep it as close to 350*F as possible. This keeps the fried food from burning (too hot) or getting greasy from cooking too long (too cold).

Also for the folks that do not like fishy flavored fish  use a tampura batter because it's sweet and overpowers the fish flavor.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*crispy fish*

mix flour and instant mashed potato flakes about half and half. add seasoning to taste(i use old bay) dip in egg , roll in flour mix and deep fry in peanut oil(you can get it hotter and it doesn't absorbe into the fish)...works great on flounder fillets...not as well on whole fish.....enjoy!!!!


----------

